# MY APP DOESN'T HAVE CLIPBOARD MENU / DESTINATION FILTER



## starcox (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi!!

I'm a driver in the LA area and I was so pissed to find out I don't have the destination filter!!! I don't even have the damn clipboard menu thats supposed to be on the upper left corner. I've tried deleting the app and re-downloading multiple times, I have the most current update... What gives?? Anyone else have this issue??

ANOTHER thing - I don't have an Instant Pay option!!

I've emailed support, waiting to receive multiple computer generated responses before an actual human contacts me..... ughhhhhh

Thanks!


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

Not all cities have it... and even in many cities that do... not every driver has it. Denver just rolled it out a few weeks ago... and I don't live in denver but drive around htere but I had access to it wherever I was... and then poof, it vanished... now I have figured out I have it, but only hwen I'm in Denver itself... if I'm in one of the suburbs, it won't show and it won't work if I had it running from a previous ride.


----------



## starcox (Aug 28, 2016)

Thats so shitty, I hate how they do that... they should make it the same for everyone everywhere or at least for everyone in the same city


----------



## Tip service (Oct 7, 2017)

I agree. I drove 5 miles to pick up riders relative and then found out destination was 75 miles away in Los Angeles at 5pm on a Friday. I missed meeting daughters new boy friend, missed choirs to keep things in synch, etc.


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

You always have the ability to say once you see the destination that you can't go that far, I think the passengers would've understood and another uber driver might've been happy for the long ride.


----------

